# Dremel Drill Chuck and Collet Adapter



## 90LX_Notch (May 4, 2009)

As much as it is frustrating, I have enjoyed making very small engines. With that being said, I thought an adapter that would allow the use of the Dremel drill chuck as well as Dremel collets in a drill press or lathe might prove useful for future builds. 

The drill chuck costs under $10.00 at Lowes and the collets came with my Dremel. Dremel does make a four piece collet set.  http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Attachm...roducts.aspx?catid=5&catname=Chucks+&+Collets 

I figure at some point I will attempt to make collets in smaller sizes.

The drill pictured in the chuck is a #60. (.040)


----------



## shred (May 5, 2009)

What thread is the Dremel spindle? I remember trying to figure it out long ago but don't remember the answer if I ever found it.


----------



## mklotz (May 5, 2009)

Those little chucks are great. Buy an extra one and you can make yourself a keen pin vise.


----------



## Noitoen (May 5, 2009)

Dremel Thread - 0.277" x 40 TPI


----------



## 90LX_Notch (May 5, 2009)

Shred - The thread is a custom one as far as I can tell. .277-40

Marv - Definitely. I have a Starrett size A pin vise but one made with the Dremel chuck would be far more versatile.

I have a few more ideas for this now that I know I can do it. The idea would be to make another one with a female JT33 to the Dremel threads. This would mount directly to the Delta 8" drillpress that I recently robbed the 1/2" chuck off of. Then if I re-pully the Delta for higher rpms it should be a decent set up for drilling very small holes. Along the same lines would be a MT#2 to Dremel that would mount directly in the headstock of my Craftsman 6" lathe.


----------



## Shadow (May 5, 2009)

I emailed Dremel tech support in a previous thread and they replied the thread size was .280x 40.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (May 5, 2009)

I measured it at .277 and apparently Noitoen did also.


----------



## Noitoen (May 6, 2009)

0,277 or 0,28 the difference is 0,0762mm. I suppose that's the tolerance difference. :


----------



## shred (May 6, 2009)

Noitoen  said:
			
		

> 0,277 or 0,28 the difference is 0,0762mm. I suppose that's the tolerance difference. :


Maybe that's .277 to the flats on the male thread instead of the full-form?


----------



## rake60 (May 6, 2009)

The thread is proprietary to Dremel.
Any of the numbers given here would work.

It is actually .276 X 40 

Rick


----------



## ianjkirby (May 13, 2009)

Hi guys,
 If the model engineer thread 9/32 x 40 doesn't fit, I'll apologise for the bum steer, but 9/32 = 0.28125, and with normal thread production methods, I'll bet .277 is a practical outcome. The difference is just 0.004" on diameter!
Regards, Ian.


----------



## Mike N (May 13, 2009)

Enco has Double Angle Collet Chucks, I bought the series 300 with a 1/2 shank. Collets are available from 1/64th - 1/4". They are made in the USA!

SM891-7168

They have 10% off & free shipping today!


----------

